# Bravecto



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Can anyone give me ANY info regarding this medicine?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Joanne:

Here are the FAQs from the manufacturer website:

BRAVECTO(TM) (FLURALANER) FAQs

Looks like it's flea and tick medicine that lasts for 12 weeks--prescription.

Here's a thread from consumers from Dog Food Advisor--people also discuss Comfortis:

Topic: Bravecto (chewable flea and tick)

Here's a blog from a Vet on it and its side effects:

New flea/tick medication by Merck just approved: Bravecto | A WordPress Site


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Kim. This is the drug the allergist said they were using as a clinical trial for Dermodex mites. Coincidentally, after using this for fleas/ticks, the vets have found it helps red mange quite successfully. I'm just curious of the side effects compared to ivermectin.
The ivermectin dose for Lacie is so dangerously high, I don't think I can go ahead with the full dose next week. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Joanne, I found this research summary comparing its effectiveness for mites against the topical treatment.
Of course, what makes things different for Lacey is the steroids. Was the vet worried about interaction?
Parasites & Vectors | Full text | Efficacy of orally administered fluralaner (Bravecto<sup>TM</sup>) or topically applied imidacloprid/moxidectin (Advocate®) against generalized demodicosis in dogs


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is Merck's info on what they say are side effects and drug interactions:
http://www.merck-animal-health-usa.com/binaries/Bravecto_PI_8_tcm96-153753.pdf


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

It looked like side effects could be nausea and gastro stuff, which she already has issues with. I didn't check for the statistics of how many dogs actually had these effects--that's important when you make your decision. If it's a small amount, it should be okay.



maddysmom said:


> Thanks Kim. This is the drug the allergist said they were using as a clinical trial for Dermodex mites. Coincidentally, after using this for fleas/ticks, the vets have found it helps red mange quite successfully. I'm just curious of the side effects compared to ivermectin.
> The ivermectin dose for Lacie is so dangerously high, I don't think I can go ahead with the full dose next week.
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Geez...just when I thought I would be up ALL night, Kim and Kathleen save the day :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Thank you dear friends. I have lots to read tonight and decisions to make :thumbsup:
The allergist only concern was that it's technically not used for mange. It would basically be a trial on Lacie and would have to be compounded for no flavor.
Personally, I didn't want my dog to be the Guinea pig and test Bravecto on Lacie, give her unnecessary drugs that no one knows will work. He said, that after using it for fleas, they find it works very well, if not better than ivermectin for mange.
Ivermectin will work if it doesn't KILL her first. I'm not going to continue with the ivermectin. I do not like the side effects off a small dose which is 3x the dose of heartguard daily, never mind the full dose. I personally don't think she is strong enough to tolerate the off label dosage, which means I'm back to square one.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I like your decision about not continuing with theivermectin. I am so sorry you and Lacie are going through this. I will always be grateful to you that you did take her home and are giving her the best life possible. She didn't ask to be born where she was and you are her angel.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

glo77 said:


> I like your decision about not continuing with theivermectin. I am so sorry you and Lacie are going through this. I will always be grateful to you that you did take her home and are giving her the best life possible. She didn't ask to be born where she was and you are her angel.


Thanks Glo.
I feel that it's the right thing to do. She paced all night, pupils large and very agitated again


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

awww Yes thats not at all a good way to live. Just curious. What happens if you do not treat it etc. Is it contagious. Is she more miserable with it than she is on the Treatment. I have no clue about this disease. Just pondering out loud I guess.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

glo77 said:


> awww Yes thats not at all a good way to live. Just curious. What happens if you do not treat it etc. Is it contagious. Is she more miserable with it than she is on the Treatment. I have no clue about this disease. Just pondering out loud I guess.


Hi Glo! No, it's not contagious at all. I'm not sure but I believe all puppies are born with this type of mite. As the puppy matures, their immune system gets stronger and the mites lay dormant. Lacie was very sick as a puppy. Her immune system got weaker, the mite blossom. She was treated for them then.
With her autoimmune disease, IBD, her immune system is overactive. Unfortunately, the steriod treatment for IBD suppress the immune system which means her mites came back raging.
I'm weaning her off the steriods and will try to balance her immune system thru diet and possibly supplements. Hoping she won't have another pancreatic attack from her IBD.
I stopped the ivermectin treatments and will start the Mitaban dips, at least until I can get the mites controlled while I build her immune system.

I've decided against Bravecto after researching and emailing the allergist today, who got so sick of my questions he stopped responding to my emails :blush:
On Bravecto, if there was a neurological side effect, there is no going back. I would have to wait out the 3 months until it was out of her system.
With her pushing her head against the pillow/floor these past two nights and vomiting today, I'm not willing to take that chance.
I have to treat her, no choice. She's heavily invested and they are literally eating away at her skin. There's always secondary infections to worry about.
Are you sorry you asked, LOL!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

No I am not sorry I asked at all. I am so sorry that you and your sweet Lacie are dealing with this. I hope the Mitaban dips will help you to help her while you build her immune system. Prayers for you both.


----------

